# Cleaning used track



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

I have quite a few pieces of used LGB brass track. Before using I would like to clean the connection points. It's very easy to clean the ends of the bare rail with a dremel and brass wire wheel, but whats the easiest way to clean inside the joiners? Using the brass wheel only destroys the brass wheel in a couple seconds. Sure I can use a pc of sandpaper but that will take forever and be very hard to do a thorough job. Has anyone tried media plasting? Sort of like sandplasting. 

Randy


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

White vinegar is a good cheap cleaner for brass parts.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you have a Harbor Freight near you or a industrial hardware? I get these small brass or stainless steel bottle brushes to Clean the grippers on a Printing Press. Grippers are what holds the paper as it is being printed on then gransfers it to the next cylinder. 

They come in all kinds of sizes

Also Braso on a QUE tip


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For used track, I hose them down outdoors to get rid of most of the debris, and then I bring them in and place them in the dishwasher. 
Can only do up to 2 feet, but they get real clean this way. 


Then I use them with conductive paste between the joints/joiners.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used Muriatic Acid from Lowes or HD. I pour some acid in a large Cool Whip plastic container to a depth of about 2" and dip the end of the track into the acid. It only takes about 10 - 15 seconds. Then I either hose it off or, if inside, dip the track in a bucket of water. This produces a very clean and bright result.

When I moved from VA, I decided that I couldn't afford to buy all new track so I tore up my old brass track which had been on the ground for about 10 years and brought it to NC with me. I first used my recently purchased Train Li rail bender to straighten it all out. I then removed all the old ties and threw them away. I made a trough out of an old track box by lining it with heavy duty plastic. I then poured about a half gallon of the acid into the trough. BTW, I did this outside. I laid in about 10 pieces of the brass track at a time and left it in for about 30 seconds. I removed 1 piece at a time and hosed it off. It came out almost looking like new. I did buy new tie strips from Aristo. Now I have about 2 hundred feet of 5 ft. flex track ready to lay. When I was done I took the old, dirty acid to the dump for recycling.

MAKE SURE YOU WEAR RUBBER GLUES AND EYE PROTECTION>

Doc


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Who cares about clean track?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Obviously the person who started the thread.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions and yes I like my stuff clean. 

Randy


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I used CLR on my brass track, before I sold it to Mikey... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, is that the brass rails with disappearing ties?


----------

